# Need help with Marlin 336TS



## tom ga hunter (Nov 2, 2010)

I removed my bolt & ejector to clean the bore of my 336, when I reassembled I pushed the bolt too far forward and can't get the lever in.  How do I get the bolt out enough to properly assemble?


----------



## Richard P (Nov 2, 2010)

You might review this at MarlinOwners.com  You might be able to push the bolt with a rod from the muzzle, carefully. Or it may be moved by using a non-marring lever if you can get it ahead of the extractor.  A wood dowel wouldnt leave marks on the metal.  Hold the hammer to the rear.


----------



## Sargent (Nov 2, 2010)

I would try the dowel.  if that isn't enough, put a rubber cap on the end of a metal rod.


----------



## tom ga hunter (Nov 2, 2010)

Gave up & carried it to my gunsmith.  Inside the reciever just in front of the trigger is a shinny metal square, Steve took a set of needle nose pliers and pulled the "bolt lock" down and the bolt came out.  He tried to explain how to do it over the phone but luckily, I carried it over to let him do it..


----------



## johnweaver (Nov 3, 2010)

Good Deal.  Great to have someone you can trust.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 3, 2010)

PM sent as I'm looking for a gunsmith to do some work on a 336 in Atlanta also.   I had the gun jam (the loader got stuck on a second round that was sticking out a little far during a cycle of the lever).  Before I found that out I hit the lever with my palm to try and get it to close a couple of times (rookie mistake).  I figured out to push the stuck round back into the magazine tube but now the lever wont lock closed.  It will close but I have to hold it there, the small spring loaded lock isn't strong enough to hold it.  I don't think I could have hit the lever hard enough to bend it with my hand.


----------



## Richard P (Nov 3, 2010)

You'll probably find all you need to know at MarlinOwners.com  Look for topics relating to the Marlin Jam.


----------



## Patchpusher (Nov 4, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> PM sent as I'm looking for a gunsmith to do some work on a 336 in Atlanta also.   I had the gun jam (the loader got stuck on a second round that was sticking out a little far during a cycle of the lever).  Before I found that out I hit the lever with my palm to try and get it to close a couple of times (rookie mistake).  I figured out to push the stuck round back into the magazine tube but now the lever wont lock closed.  It will close but I have to hold it there, the small spring loaded lock isn't strong enough to hold it.  I don't think I could have hit the lever hard enough to bend it with my hand.



If the back of the lever is hitting the tang before the lever locks in position. The lever is bent. No big deal if it is. It can be fixed.


----------

